# Any good cream to protect skin from being tanned in summer?



## Calie (Jun 28, 2016)

Sooo hot summer. Love it but afraid to get tanned.
I don't want to be tanned by the hot sun.
 Does anyone know some sunscreen cream? It should have good protection to sun. Price is also important, not too expensive.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 28, 2016)

(moved to Skin & Bodycare)

Coppertone, Neutrogena, Avène, and La Roche-Posay all make pretty good sunscreens and are generally affordable. You don't need any more than SPF 50, and you would likely be fine with SPF 30, given there is only a one percent difference in protection between the two.

Are you looking for sunscreen for the face, body, or both?


----------



## Lin1018 (Jun 29, 2016)

shellygrrl I'm trying to find out how much zinc oxide powder I have to add to lotion to bring it to SPF30 any idea where I can look for this information please?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 29, 2016)

I have no idea.

Also, I think European regulations on this may be different from US regulations. You'd have to research this to their standards.


----------



## Myth (Jun 29, 2016)

Search Lisa Eldridge channel on YouTube, she has various sunscreen videos which also cover European brands.  She is incredibly informative


----------



## Lin1018 (Jul 31, 2016)

Myth said:


> Search Lisa Eldridge channel on YouTube, she has various sunscreen videos which also cover European brands.  She is incredibly informative



Thank you Myth, I decided on Badgerbalm Zinc Oxide Sunscreen & Nanoparticles

August 31, 2016
Found this very cheap product that is natural and works soooooooo well Shade All-Natural Sunscreen Mineral Sun Cream SPF25, 100% Natural Only 4 Ingredients: Organic Coconut Oil, Unrefined Shea Butter, Unrefined Beeswax, Cosmetic Grade Non-Nano Zinc Oxide, Tested to EU Standards, Non-Toxic, Suitable for All Skin Types and All Ages, Babies and Children.: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Personal Care


----------



## Homeremedies (Aug 17, 2016)

Im using Capiderma CAPISUN SPF 50+ but you should help with natural remedies at home to protect your skin


----------



## jenny8989 (Sep 10, 2016)

I use Loreal sublime sun. Its got a broad spectrum so works well with most skin types. It a bit pricey than most normal sun lotions but i love it because i dont end up feeling greasy after applying it.


----------



## angela11 (Sep 11, 2016)

Vichy Capital Soleil with SPF50 works perfectly fine with me..I get a nice light glow, but no sunburns..


----------

